# Flagi Intel Atom D410

## cabana

Witam

Jestem w trakcie instalacji Gentoo, i w pliku /etc/make.conf nie wiem jaką mam ustawić opcję dla

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

```

Jest ktoś mi w stanie pomóc? 

Pozdrawiam

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D410   @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1666.525

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm dts

bogomips        : 3333.05

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D410   @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1666.525

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm dts

bogomips        : 3333.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## sherszen

Spróbuj:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

A jak nie to core2, polecam jednak zestaw z native.

----------

## SlashBeast

Na D525 uzywam

```
CFLAGS="-Os -pipe -march=core2 -mtune=generic"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Wraz z gcc 4.4.5 (predzej zrobie update do 4.6 niz 4.5.x).

----------

## sebas86

U siebie na n550 używam:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -mssse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

 Żadnych testów wydajnościowych na Atomie nie robiłem.

----------

